# Swissvax UK- Porsche 964 Speedster



## DirtyHarry (Oct 12, 2009)

Recently we had the opportunity to work with a very rare Porsche 964 Speedster in Amazon Green Metallic. This is a Gmund sales car that we have preped for sale.

But first a little history on this fantastic car. The car is a genuine UK (C16) spec right hand drive Speedster, we have been told that the factory only made 28 right hand drive cars for the UK and there was only one in this colour which makes it even more special and rare. The car was part of a large private collection and has been well looked after in terms of mechanics, but the paintwork unfortunately did not match the cars status due to it being kept under cover and not washed properly for long periods of time.

First we did the usual wash of the car, including snow foam, leave to rinse, wash with Car Bath use a Detail brush on the hinges seals etc, wheels cleaned with a Wheel brush and so on.

Then put the vehicle on the ramp and took the wheels off, cleaned them inside and out with a Wheel brush, jet sprayed them, dried them and then clayed the wheels on the inside and the outside of the Alloy.




























We cleaned and sanded the Disc/hub and then sprayed with primer to give new a genuine Porsche part look, the arches had also seen better days so they were washed using watered down TFR and Glue and Tar remover, Swissvax Metal Polish on the exhaust heat shield and to finish we sprayed Motor Shine to give a "as new" gloss look to the arches and plastics etc.

Here is a before shot.










And the afters




























The wheel bolts had seen better days so they were removed, sprayed primer on and then re-sprayed black to look new again.










Whilst the bolts were left to dry we took a look at the paint, to see it was in quite bad condition!




























After the paint inspection is was pretty clear that this was not going to be an easy detail, the paint was very badly swirled, had loads of RDS's and was hologramed.

So we put the wheels back on and started with the paint correction.




























The bonnet was so badly scratched and swirled that it was wet sanded to try and remove as many RDS's as possible.




























As you can see there was quite a turn around, we used Fast Cut plus with a bit of Ultrafina, and the results were worth the effert.

Here are some 50/50 shots of the rest of the car.




























Then after the paint correction was Best of Show wax was applied and left to treat the paint whilst the inside of the car was detailed, the tyres were also dressed with Pneu.

The seats are leather so we used Swissvax Leather cleaner with a Leather Brush to restore and clean the Leather, the mats were vacuumed and wet vaced and the dashboard, vent and switches down through the centre console were vacuumed using a Detail Brush.

Then the rain stopped so we popped the car outside to admire our work























































Hope you enjoyed the write up, I look forward to your comments

Swissvax UK team


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

top job that ill be phoneing in a bit to pay my deposit for them traing days


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

great work , id love to work for you ! hahaha


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Awesome correction achieved. Not a Porsche lover, but that looks amazing!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning car! And superb correction work. Lovely! :argie:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

wow, what a stunning car. I'm in love!!!!


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

There are 400 of these made, there are 3 in my town and the person who I bought 3 356's from last week has another about 20 miles away. 

Great job! Those are sweet cars!!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent work guys, such a stunning car as well...


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow :argie:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking very good for the work but sure that reflection pic is Adrian lol


----------



## Emek (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice youngtimer, top job!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

That's pretty


----------



## DirtyHarry (Oct 12, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looking very good for the work but sure that reflection pic is Adrian lol


You are correct Adrian is our resident detailer


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

awsome turn around, love the 50/50 shots:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, excellent correction.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice turn around mate :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

That was in a bit of a state, looks fantastic now.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Need to upgrade your photobucket account mate. I cannot see any pics...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Discount Tech said:


> Need to upgrade your photobucket account mate. I cannot see any pics...


I cant see any thing either


----------



## DirtyHarry (Oct 12, 2009)

Discount Tech said:


> Need to upgrade your photobucket account mate. I cannot see any pics...


Cheers i hope the pictures stay up now!


----------



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome job


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic turnaround, well done! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Great work there.

I didnt even know they did such a thing (Speedster, that is)

I like it !


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice Detail... and what a f*&KiN Motor!:doublesho


----------



## ben3486 (Nov 1, 2009)

awsome car.....and amazing work


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------

